# Rifle choices: 44 Mag. or 45-70 Govt.?



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I currently own a Henry Big Boy (steel frame), in 44 Mag. and plan on using it for coyotes, groundhogs and deer.

However, when I purchased my Henry, I laid eyes on a Marlin 1895 Cowboy in 45-70 Govt...with a 26" octagon barrel. This rifle is long, gorgeous and called my name several times, but I walked out of the store with the Henry. I plan on going back to purchase this Marlin, reload for it and use it for hunting the same critters...coyotes, groundhogs and deer.

My question:
Which one would you prefer to use for hunting the above mentioned animals? ...and Why?

Your experiences and opinions are appreciated.
Bowhunter57


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Bowhunter57 said:


> I currently own a Henry Big Boy (steel frame), in 44 Mag. and plan on using it for coyotes, groundhogs and deer.
> 
> However, when I purchased my Henry, I laid eyes on a Marlin 1895 Cowboy in 45-70 Govt...with a 26" octagon barrel. This rifle is long, gorgeous and called my name several times, but I walked out of the store with the Henry. I plan on going back to purchase this Marlin, reload for it and use it for hunting the same critters...coyotes, groundhogs and deer.
> 
> ...


Either will quickly and adequately dispatch any of the critters you have mentioned. The problem I see is unless you load very light in the 45-70 it is going to be extremely over the top for any groundhog or coyote.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

FAB,
Thank you, for your reply!
I have no intentions of loading any heavy bullets for the 45-70. A 250gr. or 300gr. JHP bullet will provide good accuracy with moderate loads, decent trajectory inside 150 yards and good killing power at hunting distances.

Bowhunter57


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

44 mag - lower recoil, lots of available ammunition at reasonable prices, limited range in comparison

45-70 - you will know it when you pull the trigger, more costly to shoot, much more downrange capability.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

FAB said:


> Either will quickly and adequately dispatch any of the critters you have mentioned. The problem I see is unless you load very light in the 45-70 it is going to be extremely over the top for any groundhog or coyote.


A 45/70 is a bit much for ground hogs. I have seen one turn a ground hog inside out (or at least it appeared that way to me. You couldn't tell what the animal was for sure after the shot. I will say that it was less than 80yards away when the trigger was pulled.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Agree with Lundy.... Even .44 Mag ammo is ridiculous now. I was at gander mountain in reynoldsburg last week and the cheapest box of 44 mag I could find was $49 that's nuts!!


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

That's why you don't buy ammo at Gander Mountain. Their prices are ridiculous.


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

supercanoe said:


> That's why you don't buy ammo at Gander Mountain. Their prices are ridiculous.


go on ammo seeker they list from best to worst price on a caliber. sometimes 40% lower than what manufacturer wants


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

.45-70, then learn to hand load.


----------

